# Help needed with finding web sites



## Michael Buckley (Jul 11, 2009)

Good afternoon, i am new here and i actually have been living in Thailand for 3 years. I am working now in Iraq as a technical professinal,engineer in water wells and mechanical services. I need help in locating website addresses for work in Thailand or Vietnam or The Philippines in my similar field. I would like to work for the United Nations in any of these countries or close to them. Can anyone help me with information. I would be very gratefull. Thanks Michael


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Michael Buckley said:


> Good afternoon, i am new here and i actually have been living in Thailand for 3 years. I am working now in Iraq as a technical professinal,engineer in water wells and mechanical services. I need help in locating website addresses for work in Thailand or Vietnam or The Philippines in my similar field. I would like to work for the United Nations in any of these countries or close to them. Can anyone help me with information. I would be very gratefull. Thanks Michael



Hi Michael,

Welcome to the forum. Come on in - the water's fine. 

Why not "Google" UN jobs in Asia? I've never done it but the computer is an incredible tool and can probably give you a lot of leads. Then I would do a search of Oil and Gas jobs in Asia [should be a LOT] and finally Engineeriing jobs in Asia. I'll bet between those you'll get a lot of leads. That said I would be flexible as to water well jobs. If you can land a job in Thailand your employer will assist in getting you the requisite work permit and probably also help you with relocation and housing. 

Serendipity2


----------



## bayleigh (Jul 15, 2009)

Michael Buckley said:


> Good afternoon, i am new here and i actually have been living in Thailand for 3 years. I am working now in Iraq as a technical professinal,engineer in water wells and mechanical services. I need help in locating website addresses for work in Thailand or Vietnam or The Philippines in my similar field. I would like to work for the United Nations in any of these countries or close to them. Can anyone help me with information. I would be very gratefull. Thanks Michael


Maybe you could go to the United Nations Web site and see if they have any information about jobs available.


----------



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

Michael Buckley said:


> Good afternoon, i am new here and i actually have been living in Thailand for 3 years. I am working now in Iraq as a technical professinal,engineer in water wells and mechanical services. I need help in locating website addresses for work in Thailand or Vietnam or The Philippines in my similar field. I would like to work for the United Nations in any of these countries or close to them. Can anyone help me with information. I would be very gratefull. Thanks Michael


I cannot be sure of exactly what you are looking for, but there are tons of ads on the Economist website for working with NGO's all over the world. Many professional positions advertised.


----------



## icvietnam (Feb 27, 2010)

You can check UN website in Vietnam (just google UN vietnam)

They have a number of jobs for expat in vietnam. 

Good luck!
icvietnam


----------



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

The UN and other ngo's often post announcements for postions in the Bangkok Post Classifieds section. I am looking at the paper edition now but they also have some online content.


----------

